# Pin yardage



## johnkalex (Apr 4, 2012)

What yardage are you putting your pins at for the hunter class. And are you using 2 pins or 3?


----------



## hoyt669 (Apr 3, 2011)

20,30 and 35 but I shoot a slow htr


----------



## foland20 (Apr 8, 2012)

2 pins. 27yrds and 33yrds


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

The wife shoots pins and runs a 18-24-30.....when I shot hunter I shot 18-25-32-39


----------



## dustinC (Feb 5, 2013)

One pin 28 yards


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

I have come up thru hc, ahc and now phc and can tell you that you need a pin for your average shot which will be close to 30. The issue is getting other usable pins for that class with the speed of the bows these days. Imo I would not use much less than 25/30/34 and I ran 26/30/33 and won 
HC world champ and ran 27/31/34/38 and finish in top 4 national s last year and 2nd at wc in ahc
. Pm me and I can show you how to set your pins this close and still see definition on target and control your pin brightness.


----------



## 2nd_Shot (Feb 24, 2010)

I run 2 pins at 25, 35

I also use different weight arrows for different distances. 326 gr for 36-40 yrd, 385 gr for 20-35 and 436 gr for 0 - 20. I am still playing a bit with arrow weights to find right mix.


----------



## rohpenguins (Dec 2, 2012)

I am running a 31 and 23 @ 319 f/sec. I may move it to 32 and 24 just to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

I can guarantee you that if you don't have a pin for your average shot you are losing points. Usually that is 30 for hc, shc , etc.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> I also use different weight arrows for different distances.


That is differant, I wouldnt like that. I use a 6" dovetail and set my pins at 20 - 30 and 40. At 325 fps the 20 and 30 are close but usable. I couldnt go any shorter between pins. I tried 27 and 35 but I still had tight pins and then had to adjust for 20 and 35 yard stuff.


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

18/25/31/40


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

21/27/33/39 was my setup in Hunter. 4 pins with dovetail and 2x lens. Gap was fine since I was shooting just under the legal speed limit for ASA


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I worked backwards my pins backwards. .010 pins on a Spot Hogg Hogg-it sight slid out a ways. All of that defines how far apart your pin can or must be.

A max yardage of 40 yards would mean a 37-38 yard pin would be the longest.
The next shorter pin would be set such that I could easily see between it and the longest pin which usually meant about 31 -32 yards.
The shortest pin was right about 23-24 yards.

Learn to shoot 3 distances with each pin. 
1- top of the pin on the "spot"
2- pin centered on the "spot"
3 - bottom of the pin on the "spot"


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I hope you guys were paying attention because kstigall just posted a dandy.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

I beg to differ. I shoot with all the best pin guys and they're pins are stacked. If you're always holding off you won't hit as many x's as needed to win.the key is to control you're light so it doesn't obstruct your vision. You must have an average shot pin and build from there.


----------



## johnkalex (Apr 4, 2012)

so if I slide my sight out from the riser does this mean my pins will be further apart. I'm thinking 22,29,35 does this make sense.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

johnkalex said:


> so if I slide my sight out from the riser does this mean my pins will be further apart. I'm thinking 22,29,35 does this make sense.


Yes, the further the sight is away from your eye the wider the pin gaps. 

You are on track with your pin gaps. The precise pin gap can be unique to the archer and his equipment. Like I said previously I want the bottom of my longest pin to be real close to dead on at 39.5 - 40 yards. 

Spend a good amount of time practicing shooting odd yardages with the top and bottom of each pin.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

My asa unlimited setup is 23,30,37,44.
A) I always have a pin at the top and bottom of the ten ring
B)seems those are the most common yardage i tend to shoot
C)at 295fps and the dove tail slide out with 4x lens , the gaps are tight but not cluttered.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> I'm thinking 22,29,35 does this make sense


I never seen the reason for odd yardage settings. You will not see much differance from 20 to 22, and 29 and 30 will be closer than you can shoot. I just set at 20, 30 and 40. Hunter class can be set out to 37 or 38 yards and I can key off the 40. At 25 or 26 yards you still have to split or hold high or low.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Asa must set a lot of close targets close. I can say the number of times I would use a 22 ish yard pin last year in the ibo is 1 in all the nationals. In ahc which is 40 yard max you don't see less than 26 hardly at all. So I like as many pins in the 26-40 range as I can. Only certain sights will allow you to do this and most sights are way to bright too allow you to get your spacing this close. If you modify your sight to control the light intensity you can do it.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

20-26-32-38

32 is the average distance for the ASA hunter class. Holding center 10 with the 38 yard pin will keep your arrow in the 10 ring from 36- 40 yards. If I'm holding good, I may nudge the 38 yard pin over towards the connector and catch a lucky 12.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

ccwilder3 said:


> 20-26-32-38
> 
> 32 is the average distance for the ASA hunter class. Holding center 10 with the 38 yard pin will keep your arrow in the 10 ring from 36- 40 yards. If I'm holding good, I may nudge the 38 yard pin over towards the connector and catch a lucky 12.


This sounds like a good set up for asa which has closer targets where you must get that 12.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

ccwilder3 said:


> 20-26-32-38
> 
> 32 is the average distance for the ASA hunter class. Holding center 10 with the 38 yard pin will keep your arrow in the 10 ring from 36- 40 yards. If I'm holding good, I may nudge the 38 yard pin over towards the connector and catch a lucky 12.


Whatever works for you AND you know how to shoot the pins at any distance. Personally I see no purpose in the 20 yard pin. Like I said previously don't just hold your pin in the center learn how to aim off the top and the bottom of the pin so you can aim right at a spot to hit 12's. 

If you can shoot good enough at some point in your "3D career" you have to really go after the 12 on some targets. In my last year shooting Hunter I realized it was time to go hard after 12's on some targets at the London, Ky tournament. I shot 5 or 6 straight targets where I hit within .25" of the 12 at approximately 12 o'clock towards the center of the 10. That was precisely where I was aiming so I would have some wiggle room. Well, it cost me a pike of points that weekend. After that string of targets I shot up a good bit on the last 11 targets because I aimed closer or in the 12 ring. On the known distance day knowing exactly how to utilize each pin for multiple distances for precise aiming can make the difference in 12 or more points! If you over estimate your shooting abilities or don't know how to use your pins as well as you should you can drop points big time.

Shooting IBO targets can be less complicated as you are always shooting for the center of the 10 ring. Whether you are confident in your yardage guessing or not doesn't matter since you are always going after the 11 ring. whether you feel you are shooting real well or not doesn't matter because again on every target your goal is to put it in the middle of the 10. 

In the ASA the real fun was when the 14's were in play. You had to at least consider shooting the 14 on some targets especially on the known distance day or on shorter targets with bigger 14's. The walking black bear and the Corsican ram were probably my two favorite 14's to shoot at. With fixed pins you could know the yardage on a target and see the 14 but if you weren't confident in how to aim at that distance with a certain pin you had to back off of shooting the 14. 

Once you use the same pin gaps for long enough with a ton of practice you'll eventually feel like you are aiming without thinking about where or how to hold the pin at a given distance.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

I never cared for a 20y pin , because I've never shot a 20y target in Asa . The close one is usually 23y


----------



## burnerjustin (Oct 10, 2009)

20, 30, 35, 40.


----------

